# Question about non fertile eggs



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok well my grandma has a pair of tiels. The female always lays eggs but they are never fertile. Is it possible that they just never "get jiggy with it" or that the male isnt fertile? Weve had him ever since he was a baby. We got her a few years later and theyve been together since..

Then theres a pair of white faced grays im looking to get. the owner says he put a nest box in for them and the female layed her eggs but they came out to be unfertile so he just took the box out and never tried again. So im unsure if they can even have fertile eggs..

What causes the eggs to NEVER be fertile? I know it may sound like a stupid question lol.. But ive always wondered why they never had any babies. Ive never seen them "doing it" so i guess its possible that they just dont like eachother like that?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...my first thought is: Have you broken the eggs open to confirm that they were actually infertile? The yolk would have a tiny round white dot if good. other thoughts, Id the hen/pair incubating the eggs 24/7? If good and erratic incubation early on this can kill the embryo.

If you check the eggs and there is something in them and they stopped developing and died then it is possible that incubation was stopped for enough time to chill the eggs.

And last thought...are you 100% sure that you have a male and female?


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jan 12, 2011)

srtiels said:


> OK...my first thought is: Have you broken the eggs open to confirm that they were actually infertile? The yolk would have a tiny round white dot if good. other thoughts, Id the hen/pair incubating the eggs 24/7? If good and erratic incubation early on this can kill the embryo.
> 
> If you check the eggs and there is something in them and they stopped developing and died then it is possible that incubation was stopped for enough time to chill the eggs.
> 
> And last thought...are you 100% sure that you have a male and female?


The hen sits on the eggs so much she loses her breast feathers lol. Im not over there much anymore to see exactly what goes on, im going by what my grandma tells me now. Ive taken some of the eggs before and cradled them. They all where just yellow color when i looked at them through the light. ive even tried incubating them myself just for them to start smelling really bad and get nasty. Im 100 percent sure its male and female lol. the female lays eggs and polly is a normal gray tiel so you can see it. plus he whistles and mimics you and does all the "male" tiel things lol. Weve never seen them actually mate though


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its possible they died in the eggs... theyre both like to like mutations. (pix up in picture section). that can cause it.


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol not them birds . Im talking about a pair that my grandma has. The male(polly) was basically mine but she took over him when i hit high school. Polly is a normal tiel and I think the female may be pied? But theyve been paired together for years now but all the eggs she lays seem to be infertile. i candle them and they never have the red veins in them. she sits on the for a long time them eventually breaks them open or my grandma takes them out and throws them away. 



DallyTsuka said:


> its possible they died in the eggs... theyre both like to like mutations. (pix up in picture section). that can cause it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm... i dunno. perhaps they werent a pair and the female was simply laying infertile eggs just because a nest box was available anyways. it happens.


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jan 12, 2011)

There is no lay box. She constantly lays them on the floor. I guess she might have a mental or system problem with laying so many eggs?
Can they live together for years and never become a pair?



DallyTsuka said:


> hmmm... i dunno. perhaps they werent a pair and the female was simply laying infertile eggs just because a nest box was available anyways. it happens.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya they can and if shes laying them on the floor the reasons either they WERE fertile in the beginning but the cage floor is unsuitable for laying healthy eggs so died early on. or the birds werent a pair and the eggs were never fertile. we'll never know really.


----------

